# Taliaferro County Roll Call 2008



## j_seph

Lets get er going again!
We ended up with 4 does and a scrub being shot for the 2007 season. I heard reports from some members of about 6 sho nuf good shooter bucks seen. I ended up seeing a total of 33 deer this past season with 1/3 of them being bucks and let a couple of nice 14" 8 points walk and fired up for this season already. I'll probally be going down come end of January and getting a bunch of lime put out and some tractor work done in preperation. Come on September


----------



## Ace1313

We got 8 deer this year with six being does and one 3 1/2 9 pt and a 3 pt first deer for a friend of mine.  The largest doe of the year weighted 125 lbs the second largest 122 lbs with the an average of 102.8 lbs per doe which average with the last several years harvest data.  We saw at least 5 shooter bucks at least 3 1/2 yr and four bucks that were 2 1/2 yrs. along with at least 8-10 1 1/2 yr bucks.  I think next year we are cutting back to a single doe a season instead of two seeing how the numbers are starting to level out in the sightings on the property.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down this weekend to go rabbit hunting in Powellton and I my try to plant a cover crop of wheat on my dam at the lake.


----------



## Ace1313

Did not make it down to rabbit hunt I went quail hunting in Jersey we killed 45 of 60 birds with four of us.  We used flushing dogs that really worked well for put out birds.  It was a great day and a lot of fun.  I may get down in two weeks to move stands and overseed clover.


----------



## Horns

Did you hunt on McGarity's Farm?


----------



## Ace1313

Yeah I did it was a blast going out there with good friends and dogs.  I found that I like quail hunting a lot more than golf.  If I get frustrated with a bad shot aleast it does not cost me anything more than a good eatin.


----------



## Ace1313

Made a quick trip down this weekend.  I pulled into the gate and hate three deer standing in the wood looking at me.  All the food plots are showing heavy browse.  I fill two feeders and will be back probably next weekend to get some cameras up.


----------



## Ace1313

We tried to burn the cutovers yesterday and did not have the greatest success.  They did burn but not great.  I expect to have some pines planted in about two weeks.  After the burn we rode thur one last time to check everything out and there was a covey of about 12-15 birds heading into the recently burned cutover.  There is nothing more rewarding than seeing your habit improvement being utilized.


----------



## j_seph

They were just on the way to the hundreds of pounds of corn across the way


----------



## Ace1313

Someone corn up the property next to us?  Need to get a little warden help with the illegal hunting and baiting if this is true.


----------



## j_seph

*Nah*

NAH we just filled up 3 feeders last weekend we ain't hunting and we bought the corn so its legal

If you want a good chance at a turkey, go down the powerline towards the creek. There used to be a box stand on the hill on the right on the powerline. Go straight behind this stand angle just slightly to the left. Get to where you can barely see the pasture. I have seen and called in a lot of birds from that hill. They were roosting across the pasture on the hill that has the hardwoods on it


----------



## Ace1313

Thanks for the turkey post.  I will probably start scouting for them in a couple of weeks.  I have a great turkey spot been seeing anywhere  between 40-60 birds per visit.  So Crawfordville will be my back up spot.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Looks like Sam and I will be heading down next weekend to play and check things out.


----------



## Ace1313

I may be down this weekend going to move some deer stands and look for some sheds.


----------



## j_seph

I heard there was a pretty big fire down that way today. About a mile down 278 from us. My buddy was down there and said that they had 2 or 3 fire depts. and the Ga Forestry service. Hope they get it out


----------



## Ace1313

Saw a skunk Sat. morning.  I have place all the cameras out and hopefully we will have some pictures to show before to long.  Most of the food plots are still showing heavy usage.


----------



## j_seph

My buddy filled up 4 feeders all but 1 was empty and it was half full


----------



## Ace1313

They have not started hitting mine yet.  I have moved the feeders around to try and get buck pictures ie. moving them into a thick area.


----------



## Ace1313

I got one deer picture during the week, it came off one camera in my big creek bottom.  Het was a 2 1/2 yr eight pt I think that I may have seen him in Oct. chasing a doe in the same plot.  I will try to send you a picture later tonite.  It is on my home computer.  Have you gotten any pictures?


----------



## j_seph

Same here the one we got looks to be an 8 will post tonight as well


----------



## j_seph

Was it this buck by chance


----------



## Ace1313

Nice looking buck there.  You can see they are different deer from the one I sent to you.  Your deer seems to have more mass probably a 3 1/2 yr. but I cannot tell for sure from the camera angle.  Mr. Phillips are you running any cameras?  I am going to try to keep pictures up and running all year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

None out right now.

Need to get some out.

Heading out the door in a few minutes to spend tonight and tomorrow in camp!

Stop by if ya'll are down, the coffee is always on!


----------



## Ace1313

Does anyone have any reports to make?  Deer, turkey.  I was going to go down this weekend but the cold weather has convinced me that it would not be something I would enjoy.  I just know that my work list for down there is growing by the weeks.


----------



## Ace1313

Here is the picture of the young eight that I have gotten on the farm.


----------



## Ace1313

Just returned from a long work weekend.  We got two new feeders made and put up along with some shooting lanes that we have needed for some time.  I pulled the camera cards and have pictures of two other bucks that are 8 pts.  We also found the left side to the deer above maybe.


----------



## j_seph

We were down for a little while Friday checked a feeder and then it started pouring rain. So needless to say the trip was cut shorter than planned


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We are finding some sheds!

Won't make it down this weekend, but will be there the next.


----------



## Ace1313

Hello, everyone just wanted to post some pictures that I got about two weeks ago.  I am heading down there this afternoon to get some fish put into the pond.


----------



## Ace1313

A buddy of mine went by the farm this weekend and said my food plots were all waist high.  I am thinking of leaving them standing until mid-June for the cover they provide for the Turkey poults and deer fawns.


----------



## Ace1313

Will be around the area this weekend.


----------



## Ace1313

Did not see any turkeys this weekend but I had wheat 6 foot tall and oats completely headed out.  The winter peas were 3 1/2-4 feet tall and saw a good bit of quail paired off for breeding I guess.  Very little yote sign thou.


----------



## Ace1313

Spent several days down on the farm.  Had a little rain on Sunday which really help get my summertime plots germinating.  I am really greatful for this big rain coming in there should be plenty of grub for them.  I also saw 6 deer in three days.  Most of them yesterday with the low pressure system moving in.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Saw my first fawn of the year today. Was only 3 or 4 days old. 200 day gestation period means she was bred around the 5th of November.

Who would of thunk it


----------



## Ace1313

I think I would happen to believe you considering all the rutting action I saw between the Oct. 31-Nov 10.  I was down there Monday the summer plots are coming on fine they just need another good rain to make them really jump.  Did see quite a few dead deer on the roads coming home.


----------



## mschw04

First... thanks for all the updates.  I rarely post here, but frequently lurk here and I enjoy hearing about what is going on in Taliaferro county.

Second....  Found a leg bone of a fawn a couple weeks back.  Picked clean and no sign of the rest of it.  I'm guessing coyotes.  plenty of tracks for both.  Haven't seen a quail in over a year.  Have a bobcat lurking around - only have seen the tracks.  Wild dogs and cats are pretty plentiful now.  Will try to plant more catnip and dogwoods when I get the chance   Need to get the coyote calls out again and start working them over as well


----------



## j_seph

Welcome to Talliferro there mschw04, where abouts you hunt at down there? I have not been down in a while but hope to soon cause I got a lot of work to do


----------



## Ace1313

There has been less yote sign on my place this year.  Of course we killed two during the season so they have moved over to a place with less harassment.


----------



## j_seph

You better not have run over our direction LOL


----------



## mschw04

coyotes are everywhere - but I think there is a den on the neighbor's property.  I hear them quite often at dusk.  

What happened to Bonner's Cafe?  I sure do miss that place.  Maybe it will be open again by hunting season.


----------



## j_seph

it shut down again?


----------



## Ace1313

up but the cooks moved up the street back to the old gas station.  They still have burgers and dogs along with meat and three.  I will me going down there in the next couple of days. Try, to get some cameras back out before to much longer.


----------



## firebiker

*Ace you seen any sign of Hogs this year?*


----------



## mschw04

No hogs - where in the county are they?  It will only be a matter of time I guess.


----------



## Ace1313

I have not seen anything this year.  Just deer tracks.


----------



## j_seph

mschw04 said:


> No hogs - where in the county are they? It will only be a matter of time I guess.


They are some off of Edgewood road about 2 miles from crawfordville


----------



## Ace1313

Saw six deer and two hen turkeys during my stay down there.  Three of the deer were bucks eating at 330 in the afternoon.  I am so pumped about the coming season with the regrowth we are getting in the cutovers it should be fun.


----------



## Ace1313

Anyone going to be in the area this weekend?  I will be there trying to get another plot of sunflowers and iron clays in this weekend.


----------



## Ace1313

We spent four days down there and got all our bow stands hung and found a few good spots that hopefully will get some early sausage.  I have been seen at least 8-10 deer most every nite will riding the hay fields around the area.  Unfortunately, I have yet to locate any bucks yet.


----------



## pimlks

I posted  a message on the lease board but thought I would also mention it here - we have several spots for members in a hunt club in Taliaferro County.  If anyone is interested or knows someone that is looking please let them know.  We can be reached through email at concretegal@yahoo.com and just put CLUB as the subject and I will get Phil to call you with all the particulars. Thanks, Lisa and Phil


----------



## Ace1313

Going be in the country for the next several days if anyone needs me call.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Ive got a few velvet pics of some nice velvet bucks the last couple of weeks. Probably 120's, one or two may hit 130's by the time they finish growing. I don't know how to post pics, Ive tried to learn but can't figure it out.


----------



## Ace1313

Final a bach. group looks like 1.5,2.5 and 3.5 yrs. olds.  Then ten might tempt me with a bow.


----------



## Ace1313

here is the ten


----------



## Ace1313

That hog looks like a lot of russian.  I have not seen any bucks until these photos.  The funny thing is we were replanting part of this plot that day and they showed up that nite.


----------



## j_seph

Can't wait until your bachelor group breaks up come deer season and that 10 wonders over to me LOL


----------



## mschw04

I was out on Sunday for a few hours...

North Fork of the Ogeechee has zero flow to it.  Only pockets of water left.  

Armadillos have yet to come up with a suitable defense for 185 gr hollow points      I  my 45

Property tax assessments just came out.  The place I hunt  went up 58% this year.     In other words.... look out for rising lease prices!!!


----------



## Ace1313

Yep my property taxes are going up this year.  My big main creek stopped flowing about two months ago this is after it did not flow all last fall.  I will be going down this weekend to pull the camera cards and scout it out.


----------



## j_seph

Ace you plant my food plots for me and I will open the dam and let some water flow your way


----------



## Model70

*DMX Hunt Club*

We were down at the club last weekend,  no water in the creeks,  deer are all over the feeder.  I have 5 different small bucks in youth hunting area.    Persimmons are HUGE and plentiful  yotes are everywhere.  Durhamtown Plantation was pretty much deserted,  made things "peaceful"   

Saw 2 other bucks on the Greene County track  shapeing up nicely....


----------



## Ace1313

We had a lot of rain this weekend.  I got some soybeans planted for opening day of bow season.   Been getting a lot of good pictures of young 7 and 8 pt.  I also got this photo of the deer I missed last year.


----------



## j_seph

Dang It Boy!


----------



## Ace1313

He was this wide last year but he added more overall height to his rack.  He did not look like he added much inches to his tines though but I will gladly takem.


----------



## Ace1313

Mr. Phillips,

How are things going?  I  think I found your camp we have been riding the roads most every weekend looking at deer.  Two office trailers, campers in kinda in a pasture near the Hwy?  We have be getting some really nice young deer on the cameras all of them have at least 4 pts. on one side.  I just hope they make it for a couple of more years.


----------



## ngaboy3

*planting*

When will yall be planting down here. Also very few oak trees have any acorns on them. Anybody else notice that. We have property on silas mercer road


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> Mr. Phillips,
> 
> How are things going?  I  think I found your camp we have been riding the roads most every weekend looking at deer.  Two office trailers, campers in kinda in a pasture near the Hwy?  We have be getting some really nice young deer on the cameras all of them have at least 4 pts. on one side.  I just hope they make it for a couple of more years.



The 2nd office trailer is my home away from home

We are heading down tomorrow to get our mowing done and start some plot prep. Will be there Sat. too.

It is getting close


----------



## j_seph

Hard To Cut Wet Grass And Weeds


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> Hard To Cut Wet Grass And Weeds



The Bush Hog can handle em.


----------



## Ace1313

I cannot wait for the season to start the worst thing about it is both major opening weekends I cannot be in the woods down there. (Birthday and Weddings)  I just hope the fellas will leave me a deer or two.  I may be down later Sat. nite I have to get my replacment disks on the harrow.


----------



## Toliver

I went down today just to check for storm damage from last week and put out some corn, BuckJam and DeerCane.  I checked my corn patch and it's drying out nicely.   The wildlife has been picking the ears off, taking them off a ways and then eating the corn.  I hope to be back on the 9th to plant food plots.  

I also saw something I've never seen before.  Two box turtles getting jiggy with it.   The male looked at me all mean for interrupting as I walked by them.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Got the 1st plowing finished on our plots Saturday. Planted 2, 1 for Jessie and 1 new plot. Man it was HOT!

We have our big work day this Saturday, if Hanna will hold off!

Red Tail killed a 4 1/2' timber rattler, 10 rattles a button. Watch where you put your hands and feet!

We need to have a get together this year. We have talked about it for the last couple of years, but it has not come together.


----------



## j_seph

Just need to make it a Woodys Taliaferro gathering, where abouts


----------



## Toliver

I doubt I'd be able to make it due to my schedule but what about the state park in Crawfordville?  Kind of central.


----------



## j_seph

anywhere sounds good to me
I will be down opening weekend of bowseason to hunt and get plots in. I was informed I had a family thing I have to go to this sat. One of our members found a shed last weekend that had 7 point on the one beam and could barely reach around the base


----------



## Ace1313

Just got in from the farm.  The deer seem scattered now eating grapes and the first dropping acorns.  I plowed everything and will go back and disc it this weekend between shooting doves.  Got my big plot planted in peas,bean, sunflowers, and rackmaster elite we will see how it does.


----------



## Ace1313

I believe there are a few giants roaming around down that ways.  Look at some of the mounts at Heavy's.  Also,  look what Mr. Phillips has put down the last several years.


----------



## Ace1313

Finished the winter plots, man it got HOT!!!  I saw alot of deer.  They are the most curious animals when hunting season is not in.  Everywhere we went with the tractor or Gator the deer just walked out on us.  Good Luck, everyone on opening day put down a monster.


----------



## j_seph

Ace, Jeff Phillips, and myself are West of I-20 off hwy 22 and I believe JP is off Margrets Grove off hwy 22


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

*Few Bucks*

Here's a couple that will be nice next year.


----------



## Toliver

j_seph said:


> Ace, Jeff Phillips, and myself are West of I-20 off hwy 22 and I believe JP is off Margrets Grove off hwy 22



West of I-20?  They're in California?


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

*Nice*

How did u guess?


----------



## Ace1313

Nice bucks hardwood.  What Joe was trying to say is that we are north of the school on hwy 22.


----------



## j_seph

actually I did not want anyone finding our hunting land





















LOL

no i was thinking 22 was an east/west running highway


----------



## Toliver

j_seph said:


> actually I did not want anyone finding our hunting land
> LOL
> 
> no i was thinking 22 was an east/west running highway




Here's Jseph pointing north...


----------



## j_seph

don't you forget I know where you HUNT!
You going this weekend


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Getting some good rain on the plots we finished Sat.  Reckon the naked rain dance worked

All 14 of the Fall plots are done. Just need to hit the Durranna plots with some 0-20-20 and I'm done with the plots. Now I need to put up 3 or 4 box stands, build 3 new ground blinds, new steps for the porch, ...

I will be down Friday evening until dark on Sunday, can't wait!


----------



## j_seph

We got 7 done in Hall County this past weekend and now I get to spend opening weekend putting in 7 down in Taliaferro the other guys got about 10 done this past weekend. I may holler at you on Sat. Jeff


----------



## j_seph

is that 22 west and 44 north


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> We got 7 done in Hall County this past weekend and now I get to spend opening weekend putting in 7 down in Taliaferro the other guys got about 10 done this past weekend. I may holler at you on Sat. Jeff



Give me a call to make sure I'm in camp and come on over!


----------



## Ace1313

It looked like they made a pretty good dent into you guys food plots.  I got mine plowed and planted last week.  I am hoping to get down there and hunt during the week and next weekend.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Looks like it's going to be HOT for the opener!

92 on Sat and 94 on Sun

Movement will be real early and real late!


----------



## DeucesWild

We had to wait on the timber co to leave before we could do any work this year. They did a 5th row thinning which will help out big time. Heading down this weekend to put some plots in and do a little scouting. Our land is in Tyrone at the Wilkes/Talif line on the Little River. And when I say "Little" I mean hardly no water at all


----------



## Ace1313

maybe a "little" got into the river last nite.  I am hoping considering I planted last weekend.


----------



## j_seph

Plots planted last week are starting to turn green. We got 8 in yesterday and I got to hunt some persimmons in the thick areas and seen 3 does and saw 2 more this morning just out of range


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

How'd you other taliaferro hunters do this past weekend?
I saw 3 saturday evening. 1 doe and 2 fawns. There were 13 total seen out of 6 hunters. All does and fawns. Found my scrape 40 yrds in front of my bowstand. Acorns are all over the ground, yeah come on!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Saw a few on some persimmons and a couple traveling. Slow due to heat and the moon.

Acorns should be dropping by the time I get back down


----------



## Toliver

taliaferrohardwood said:


> How'd you other taliaferro hunters do this past weekend?



1 DUI arrest on Saturday.  Spent all day on a rape case Sunday.   0 deer seen.


----------



## j_seph

Toli is a cobbie officer
no pun intended there toliver


----------



## Ace1313

hunted today with my brother.  He saw a doe and two fawns in the cutover this morning.  I saw a doe right at dark tonite.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

*Deer Down!*

Killed a doe saturday afternoon at 5:40. I was able to get it back to camp and clean it by 6:30 and get back in the stand to hunt another hour. I seen 2 Friday afternoon, missed one at 20yrds on Saturday mornin, and killed one of the two I seen last night. So I had a pretty good weekend.


----------



## smoky ghost

i'm glad somebody seen some. i hunt off of margarets grove . just sweat in the eyes


----------



## Ace1313

We saw 15 deer between three hunters this weekend.  One decent buck but out of range.  The deer are pounding the clearcuts right now.  I missed one this morning right under the stand.  Hit my cam on the stand popped my string off so I had to quit early this morning.  Found the first rubs of the year and one pretty nice sized one at that.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down in a couple of mins. if anyone is down feel free to call or come by.  My bro, his roomie and the other fella we hunt with are going to the big game.  Two tide fans and a GA fan I will have the whole place to wonder around.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Good luck to all yall other Taliaferro hunters this weekend.


----------



## Ace1313

Some is taking early target pratice or they are poaching this morn. Just heard two shot sounded like ml had couple does come thru like they were bumped from that direction


----------



## Ace1313

Wound up seeing five deer this weekend in three hunts.  Met the GW really nice fellow and he rode around with me to find where the shots came from.  Hopefully, we will put an end to this mess before the season gets to far along.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

just curious. what time did you hear the shots?


----------



## Ace1313

830 am.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

REAL SLOW on our place!


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

We had a slow weekend also. 6 Hunters and only 8 deer seen all weekend. 1 doe was taken.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Hey Ace, did it sound like a 7mag?


----------



## j_seph

he's down there hunting till sat. said he was working but we know better


----------



## Ace1313

no, it sounded like a muzzleloader could hear the puff boom.  I have been seen some decent deer.  Could have sniped a couple of smaller bucks that were pounding the food plot 20-30 yd.. for 30 min.  They were running with two bigger deer all summer and kept looking back into the woods for them but they never showed.  here are the deer I passed.


----------



## j_seph

Well Ace1313, his brother and I joined Mr. Phillips last night by the campfire. Thanks for the hospitality Jeff! Definitely will be over again if you'll have me. Thanks

Saw 3 small bucks on Friday morning and that was it for the weekend


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Throughly enjoyed the fellowship around the fire!

We will do it again soon!


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff,  Thanks for the invite it was a pleasure meeting you and Shawn and Sam.  We did not see anymore deer at all this weekend.  Did find about 5 more scrapes today and yesterday.  I think the deer are in the Oct. Lull I expect things to really pick up in the next 10-14 days.  Will probably spend opening morning of muzzlestuffer in Hancock maybe that evening too.  My buddies has some acorns really starting to come down.


----------



## Ace1313

We  saw two deer this Sat.  One was a decent buck that was moving at a good clip across the cutover the other was a doe that I shot on opening evening.  Hunted Hancock Sun.  Did not see any this morning.  There were a good bit of tracks all over.  The rain saved my plots they were starting to look pretty weak.  Joe, what was the tally at you guys place?  I heard someone shoot Sat. nite down the creek in the hardwoods.


----------



## j_seph

Believe it or not the guy who fell out of the deerstand last year actually climbed up in box stand again(diffrent one of course). He shot a 7 pointer, wish he could of let it grow another year or 2 but I can't really complain. This is the 1st buck he has killed in many years and after all that he has been through and the way he has turned his lif around somewhat I fill it was a blessing to him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We had a nanny doe and a 125# sow killed yesterday morning.

I saw 3 mature does, a basket racked youngun, and a spike, all within 20 yards.

Best hunt I have had this year.


----------



## Ace1313

Looks like one will go down this weekend.  The weather will be right and the deer will probably be on feet.  Hopefully, will be pulling into the gate late Sat. nite. maybe you guys will save me at least one good deer.  Good luck everyone and be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## j_seph

Well, here it is, day before gun opener and I am sitting at the house. I agreed to take my wife somewhere and did not realize that it was opening day of gun season. This will be the 1st opening morning I have missed in over 10 years. But I will be there hopefully tommorow afternoon


----------



## mschw04

Anxiously waiting for opening day updates.  

My opening weekend shall be next weekend!

Good luck everybody.


----------



## ngaboy3

*good weekend*

Deer were really moving. Killed a small 7 point. Kind of wish i didn't now, but it happened. 1st buck in 6 years


----------



## firebiker

*2 yotes spotted by members thats all *


----------



## j_seph

Saw 4 deer this morning, a buddy of mine that hunts down the road from us shot a decent 8 point


----------



## Ace1313

Hunted this morning saw three does at first light nothing eles seen. Hunted tonite watched a 6 pt for over a hour he keep looking into the woods and I could hear another back in there. Black yote has been spotted twice. My brother and his roomate saw one each on opening morning. Will be here until tommorrow nite unless the big one slips up.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We were real slow all weekend.

New member shot a 50# doe fawn and that was it.

Finally found some scrapes yesterday afternoon and saw another new one this morning.


----------



## j_seph

*Here's the one my buddy killed down the road from us*

This is his 2nd year deer hunting/hunting period. Hopefully the couple I seen last year this size is still walking around


----------



## Ace1313

Did not see anything Monday morning had one run out into the plot right at dark last nite could not tell much about it being so dark and it was standing in the sorghum.  I did not see the first deer during the ride home either hopefully it will turn around for you guys this weekend.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Are the acorns and persimmons still not dropping on your places?

We are only finding green acorns that the squirrels are cutting out

Rut sign seems to be just starting on our place. That is late too.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

We have very few acorns on the ground at our place also. It was the worst opening weekend in a while for us. The bucks are startin to get fired up though. There are rubs and scrapes everywhere. It won't be long til we get to see some action.


----------



## Ace1313

I do not have any acorn trees but the persimmions are just starting to drop on one big tree that I have.  I have been seeing scrapes and we have seen a couple of bucks nothing to brag on.  There are alot of tracks in the plots but we have set on them in the evenings and not seen very many.


----------



## Toliver

Any of you Taliaferro guys interested in a 15' buddy stand?  I bought it 3 years ago and have never used it.  I put it on one tree but the tree was too small so I took it back down.  I have decided to get a tripod.  

I figure y'all are all pretty close to me so it'll be convenient if you're interested.  PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

how much do you want for it. I decided I need 1 more after this past weekend.


----------



## j_seph

Is it stolen!


----------



## Toliver

I'll take 125 for it.  That's somewhere near half what I paid for it.

I'm off for the night and won't be back on for a few days.  Jseph  has my cell number for anyone interested.  Just don't expect me to answer during hunting hours.


----------



## LonePine

I hunt over with Ace1313 at his property.  I was out by myself all weekend and saw a few does and small bucks.  Had a spike come in to a grunt call on Sunday morning and hang around the stand for a few minutes, so maybe the bucks are starting to get frisky.  Taking some time off early next week to hunt, hopefully the rut will be getting kicked off.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Sam and I were hunting together this weekend. Had a spike and a forkhorn come in to work a scrape and a licking branch.

We watched them push each other around for 15 minutes or so, then they fed off.

Fun morning hunt.

Looks like they are finally laying down some consistant rut sign.

My guess is 7 to 10 days from chasing!


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

I shot a doe Friday after the rain and seen two more does saturday afternoon. That was it for the weekend in our club. I hope things pick up.


----------



## j_seph

Hoping I can get one to come in Halloween and looking for tricks to give me some treats LOL

Lance, are you Kirks' brother


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> Hoping I can get one to come in Halloween and looking for tricks to give me some treats LOL
> 
> Lance, are you Kirks' brother




Not Kirk's brother, just been hunting buddies for a while.  My brother is Kirk's brothers roommate if that makes any sense.  I have the perfect Halloween costume picked out for this weekend, it will be me in full camo dragging a 10-point buck!


----------



## j_seph

You better stay away from my 10 point buck, I remember Kirk mentioning you now. You ain't the one who jumped the good buck back during bow season are you?


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> You better stay away from my 10 point buck, I remember Kirk mentioning you now. You ain't the one who jumped the good buck back during bow season are you?



That was me all right, I saw a nice one during muzzleloader season too but out of range.  Both of them were heading over towards your club, so I'd appreciate it if you would send them back my way this weekend.  Thanks


----------



## j_seph

Lance45lb said:


> That was me all right, I saw a nice one during muzzleloader season too but out of range. Both of them were heading over towards your club, so I'd appreciate it if you would send them back my way this weekend. Thanks


Just keep an eye out for em, they will be in the back of a black Silverado


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Slipped off for the afternoon today. Saw a spike about 6:50.


----------



## j_seph

you slippery dog you


----------



## Ace1313

U guys have not killed them all yet have you. I have seen 7 bucks so far and rattled in all but two. I passed one my biggest buck with a bow this morning caught some grief about it 130 3 year ols just a tad small but back in the same stand tonite there is a couple of bigger onea in here. Missouri less than a mile from Iowa who knows what will happen. Maybe a slick will roll thru.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Good luck!   Has anybody seen any rut activity yet?


----------



## LonePine

My brother went out there to hunt this morning and saw all kinds of rut activity going on.  Saw bucks chasing, making scrapes, and had a 4-pointer come running in to a grunt call.  He said the deer were going crazy this morning.  He's inspired me to leave work at lunch today to get an early start on the weekend hunt.  Good luck to everybody this weekend


----------



## j_seph

just seen a doe w/2 fawns


----------



## Toliver

j_seph said:


> just seen a doe w/2 fawns



There's something wrong with someone that posts from the stand.


----------



## j_seph

yep how was 6 flags? We had a guy shoot a monster this a.m. and can't find him he is waiting all day for the trail dog owner to call him. Hey Toli, I am still in the stand


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

We have no acorns on the property and we are not seeing deer like we have the previous few years. Anybody else havin that problem?


----------



## j_seph

My #1 stand sucks this year due to NO ACORNS!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

taliaferrohardwood said:


> We have no acorns on the property and we are not seeing deer like we have the previous few years. Anybody else havin that problem?



Yep, we are in the exact same boat


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Where are yall seeing the deer? The few I'm seeing are eatin on something in the clearcut. I haven't seen many though.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Saw 7 Sat. evening out in a swamp, 2 came to a plot.

Sat. morning had 2 looking for scattered acorns in a creek bottom.

Nothing has been consistant this year, yet anyways


----------



## j_seph

Jeff you mean, nothings been consistant (in the positive sense) yet


----------



## LonePine

Disapointing weekend.   Hunted Friday afternoon through Monday night and only saw 1 deer the whole time.  My brother said that the deer were moving like crazy on Friday morning so I had high hopes for the weekend.  My buddy (a 1st time hunter) and brother both killed does on Saturday morning.  Not sure what is going on this year, the 1st weekend of November has been unbelievable the past few years.  Just not seeing the deer we did this time of year in the past.  Anybody seen any signs of the rut this weekend?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> Jeff you mean, nothings been consistant (in the positive sense) yet



I mean the deer are still really scattered. When I have found scrapes or rubs (very few) they are not returning to those areas. Areas that are rubbed and scraped heavy nearly every year are totally void of any sign.

I think they are in the young pines eating honey suckle.

I think we will see them move to the plots after a couple more heavy frosts. Until them it is a crap shoot.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Terrible week to have taken my vacation!

Out of 12 hunts I saw deer on 4, 2 bucks (spike and 5 point).

The deer are pretty much locked down all over our area.


----------



## Toliver

Well lets hope this week is better.  I'm leaving in about an hour for the week.   The full moon thing sucks but we'll see what happens.


----------



## j_seph

Same at our place we had 1 or 2 deer seen. I did find the monster buck the guy shot las weekend. All 7 points-14 inch spread of him.

Jeff tell David I really enjoyed Sat. evening and let Shawn know that stuff he gave me was very tasty


----------



## Jeff Phillips

News just in!

Pap shot a 15" 10 point that was following a scrape line this morning. Appears to be a 3 1/2 year old buck.

Enjoyed having you over Joe, we will do it again!


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Lets see some pics when u get them.


----------



## red tail

Jeff Phillips said:


> News just in!
> 
> Pap shot a 15" 10 point that was following a scrape line this morning. Appears to be a 3 1/2 year old buck.
> 
> Enjoyed having you over Joe, we will do it again!



Well we finaly got one down!!


----------



## Barracuda

any more news?  im going tomorrow with a friend to crawfordville.


----------



## Ace1313

They should be going nuts this weekend hopefully one will step out for me.


----------



## red tail

Headed down this afternoon. My mind is saying this is the weekend  to be their but from all I have seen or (not seen) this year I don't know.  Last chance berfore IL!! 

Wish Ya'll Luck!!


Joe, 
 I think i have a few sips left. might be time to restock the shelf.


----------



## Ace1313

Nothing last nite. Heavy rain all morning until about 1 headed out a see if I can find one of these deer.


----------



## Toliver

Good luck to y'all.  I saw one deer from Monday to Friday.


----------



## Ace1313

Seven seen today mostly does and a spiker. They moved well between 745 and 845 in the morning and 515 till dark. The scrapes have not been cleaned out. The deer were seen in wheat/oat plots lots of tracks in the cutovers and woods.


----------



## mschw04

I hunted Friday and Saturday morning.  I got wet, then real wet, then just soggy.  Hunted with a friend and between the 6 hunts we didn't see anything.  I wished I could have stayed longer.  My friend saw a 6 ptr this morning at 10 yrds - let it walk.

Still some acorns on the ground.  Food plots starting to show some use.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I saw a few does this weekend. My son-in-law shot his 1st buck, a nice 8 point that was chasing a doe this morning.

We had a hoss that was missed.


----------



## Ace1313

We had a good buck missed sun. Morning as well. The big deer love coming out in front of rookie hunters. He got pretty shook and probably jerked the trigger twice. I could here him cursing from my stand.


----------



## red tail

well I would say it was a good weekend. going to miss the next one but be back thanksgiving!!!


----------



## j_seph

Well folks Ace scored this evening with a nice 8pt I'll let him fill ye'ns in when he gets back Good job Ace and nice buck


----------



## Ace1313

Shot this deer coming into a duranna clover plot right after the wind laid down.  This buck was missed by my buddy a week ago in the same spot.  He was pretty rutted down and had a lot of neck scars from fighting.  My brother also saw another nice 8 as big or bigger.


----------



## j_seph

how old was he


----------



## Ace1313

3 1/2 yrs.  Running into trouble trying to post pictures.  It says I am missing a security token.


----------



## Ace1313

They have in up on the truck buck page now.  He looks better everytime I look at him.http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=125&p=view&contestentry_id=3490&image_id=8279


----------



## j_seph

Looks good, when are ya'll headed down? We will be down Thanksgiving afternoon


----------



## Ace1313

My brother and his roomate along with Lance and my dad should be down Thanksgiving afternoon.  Still waitin to see if my girlfriend still wants to do something.  I told her I had already used all my buck tags so she mentioned going to the mountains or to the farm.  We will find out soon.


----------



## LonePine

I'll be heading down on Thursday night and hunt through Sunday morning.  Hopefully most of the rain will hold off and we can get a few good hunts in this weekend.  Deer should start showing up in the foodplots since the few acorns there were are all gone.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My gang will head down Friday mid-day and hunt through Saturday evening. I have to fly to NY on Sunday so I'll have to head home early.

BTW: My 9 year old nephew Avery shot his 1st deer and 1st buck all in one! He called me to tell me about the fat 3 pointer he shot Another hunter is born


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff, congrats to your nephew.  That is great.  I have gotten three friends hooked on hunting here recently.  Loved that buck you shot in Ill.  I hope you guys put one down this weekend.


----------



## j_seph

Ace, which one of your stands do I need to be in Friday morning. I am hoping all them boys eat a lot of tater salad, deviled eggs and such and will have a NNW wind. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Ace1313

If I was you I would get on the prettiest plot you have and hunt it hard.  There is no other food out there for them.  Plus, you have not bothered them on the plots so I am sure they will feed out there for you.


----------



## j_seph

So which one of your plots is the prettiest LOL
Happy turkey day


----------



## j_seph

sitting in the stand this a.m. perfect weather, light sw wind,low 40's and overcast. Nothing moving and only heard 1 shot. So far we've had 2 does,2-7 points, an 8 and an 11 pt killed this year. Th 8 was killed at daylight yesterday a.m. in the thick stuff. Hopefully this weekend will pay off, Thanksgiving weekend has always been my weekend for seeing the big-un


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

This weekend sucked! 9 hunters and only one deer has been seen. I decided to come home. I've probably seen 40-50 deer since opening day, but this has been the worst season ever for me. I've only seen one rack. Got some pictures of some nice ones, but they're not showin up. I'll just take a break til next weekend. Hope y'all are of better luck than I am. Congrats on the buck Ace!


----------



## j_seph

well we have not seen a deer all weekend and it's a steady rain Thank goodness for box stands sho is drier


----------



## LonePine

Terrible weekend.  Deer weren't moving so I ended up sitting in the rain for nothing.  No deer were seen between 4 hunters.  Ended up going home on Saturday afternoon.  Almost wished I stayed, bet I could have slammed one on Sunday afternoon when they started moving after the rain let up.


----------



## Ace1313

Who is gonna get after them this weekend. I will be down next weekend to do some work and sit in the stand a little.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down tommorrow for four days in the woods. Hope to get some trail cams out and sit in the stand a little. Gotta buddy taking him out for his first hunt this weekend hopefully something will move between rain showers. Good luck everyone hopefully will have some pictures Monday nite or Tuesday.


----------



## Ace1313

Nothing today do have a few tracks around including an interesting truck track that drove around my back gate. Considering we have not been down in awhile I am assuming trepasser. Only 8-10 shots today no rain hopefully cool weather will get them moving in daylight.


----------



## Ace1313

We saw one doe at daylight heard one shot.


----------



## dawg

Three of us hunted this weekend and saw nothing. We all hope to give it one last try this weekend. best of luck.


----------



## j_seph

It always seems to be this way this time of year down there. I did see a nice buck 2yrs ago on the last day though and I can remember 2 or 3 times on the last weekend seeing a little chasing still going on. That was before this thing called global warming though, it was a lot cooler back then


----------



## Ace1313

Back in the house and man it was cold this morning.  Heard one shot this morning at first light it was the only shot all morning.  We struck out on deer this morning but did see 8 hen turkeys so come on March.


----------



## j_seph

Now you know better than that
You can't shoot hens!
They been seeing a  &^&% load over at our place


----------



## Ace1313

I know but I have seen one big gobbler and I mean big also have seen about 5 jakes as well.  They just disappeared on the farm last year probably due to the timber cutting.

Since the season is nearing the end I thought I would post one more picture of my buck it is the trophy photo.  We took this one in the barn before we took the pictures the next day.

Happy holidays to everyone and good luck and be safe if you get back into the woods before the season is over.  I think I am done deer hunting for the year now it is time to get ready for rabbit races.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Nice buck Ace!

We are heading down Friday afternoon for 1 more weekend of trying to get Tater Tot a jerky doe.

If you are down come on by. The fire will be roaring, the guitar and banjo will be out, and the fellowship will be wonderful.

Looks like this will be the 1st year since '84 that I have not pulled the trigger in Georgia. Passed 13 different young bucks that will hopefully hang on the kids walls in a year or 2.


----------



## j_seph

Ya'll picking Friday night Jeff


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> Ya'll picking Friday night Jeff



We will have the fire for sure Friday. Don't know if Dave will be picking or not now. His son has strep throat so he can't make the trip.


----------



## Ace1313

Thanks Jeff!

This is the kind of deer that I hope everyone has an opportunity to kill a nice 3.5 yr.  We have seen several others this year hopefully someone will get a chance at them next year.  I have placed the cameras back out so we will see what has been hanging around just outta sight.


----------



## Ace1313

We saw three deer this last three days.  One doe in the morning about 755 in a food plot.  Saw one coming out in a plot. Had a giant doe crossing the powerline yesterday evening.


----------



## j_seph

2009 started
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2992923#post2992923


----------

